# Fumetti



## Hellseven (6 Agosto 2014)

I vostri preferiti?

Io sono nato e cresciuto con gli universi Marvel e DC Comics ....:smile:


----------



## Hellseven (6 Agosto 2014)

*Jack Kirby*

Il più grande disegnatore di super eroi di sempre, imho. Insuperato,anche a detta degli addetti ai lavori.


----------



## Innominata (6 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> I vostri preferiti?Io sono nato e cresciuto con gli universi Marvel e DC Comics ....:smile:View attachment 8842


Io adoro Topolino. Ho tutti i fumetti di Silvia Ziche, che disegna le storie d'amore tra paperi:inlove::inlove: con una mimica strepitosa! Lo sguardo della babbiona Brigitta quando avvista il vecchio spilorcio trasformandolo in oggetto d'amore tenerissimo e' emblema del vero miracolo e del vero delirio di quando si è nel trip...


----------



## Hellseven (6 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io adoro Topolino. *Ho tutti i fumetti di Silvia Ziche*, che disegna le storie d'amore tra paperi:inlove::inlove: con una mimica strepitosa! Lo sguardo della babbiona Brigitta quando avvista il vecchio spilorcio trasformandolo in oggetto d'amore tenerissimo e' emblema del vero miracolo e del vero delirio di quando si è nel trip...


Quelli originali?
Credo abbiano un discreto valore commerciale.
Comunque  Topolino è semplicemente geniale, come genale era il suo creatore


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2014)

Mi ricordo solo topolino, ho cominciato a legger libri da piccola e non ho mai smesso :smile: Quindi poco spazio ai fumetti, però si topolino che mi acquistava papà e tex willer


----------



## Innominata (6 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quelli originali?
> Credo abbiano un discreto valore commerciale.
> Comunque  Topolino è semplicemente geniale, come genale era il suo creatore


E' incredibile come viene raffigurata la quotidianità, con tutti i suoi oggetti, le poltroncine rotonde, gli sgabelli, i piatti impilati con una certa familiare pigrizia, le tovaglie con la toppa che è' evidente che hanno visto tante cene, le finestre, gli steccati, le tegole del tetto (compresa la tegola rotta), sembra che nelle vignette sia contenuto anche il momento in cui si sono alzati, hanno messo i piedi sul tappetino, fatto colazione con le frittelle, arieggiato casa. Questo modo di far sentire l'essenza di una cittadina di provincia con la tonalità affettiva quotidiana pur nelle avventure e' davvero geniale. Le case di Orazio e di Archimede poi mi fanno impazzire. Una vignetta può contenere i particolari di trenta oggetti  a dir poco, e anche i particolari del loro essere usati...


----------



## Fantastica (6 Agosto 2014)

*Io amo questi*






E questi:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (6 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> View attachment 8844
> 
> View attachment 8845
> View attachment 8846
> ...


Ottimi gusti come sempre


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> E' incredibile come viene raffigurata la quotidianità, con tutti i suoi oggetti, le poltroncine rotonde, gli sgabelli, i piatti impilati con una certa familiare pigrizia, le tovaglie con la toppa che è' evidente che hanno visto tante cene, le finestre, gli steccati, le tegole del tetto (compresa la tegola rotta), sembra che nelle vignette sia contenuto anche il momento in cui si sono alzati, hanno messo i piedi sul tappetino, fatto colazione con le frittelle, arieggiato casa. Questo modo di far sentire l'essenza di una cittadina di provincia con la tonalità affettiva quotidiana pur nelle avventure e' davvero geniale. Le case di Orazio e di Archimede poi mi fanno impazzire. Una vignetta può contenere i particolari di trenta oggetti  a dir poco, e anche i particolari del loro essere usati...



Allora arrivi al mio mito no?
Jacovitti...

Coccobill...


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2014)

Secondo me il migliore rimane sempre Alex Ross.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Agosto 2014)

Marvel, DC comics, Bonelli. Ho letto poco altro e solo in gioventù.


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2014)

B.C., tra i miei preferiti: come spiegare come va il mondo in 4 parole


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> E' incredibile come viene raffigurata la quotidianità, con tutti i suoi oggetti, le poltroncine rotonde, gli sgabelli, i piatti impilati con una certa familiare pigrizia, le tovaglie con la toppa che è' evidente che hanno visto tante cene, le finestre, gli steccati, le tegole del tetto (compresa la tegola rotta), sembra che nelle vignette sia contenuto anche il momento in cui si sono alzati, hanno messo i piedi sul tappetino, fatto colazione con le frittelle, arieggiato casa. Questo modo di far sentire l'essenza di una cittadina di provincia con la tonalità affettiva quotidiana pur nelle avventure e' davvero geniale. Le case di Orazio e di Archimede poi mi fanno impazzire. Una vignetta può contenere i particolari di trenta oggetti  a dir poco, e anche i particolari del loro essere usati...


a me colpisce il cibo....i salamini legati che li ruba il cane, le torte golose, i limoni delle limonate, le verdure sempre con una sproporzione che vede peperoni giganti ...


----------



## marietto (8 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> I vostri preferiti?
> 
> Io sono nato e cresciuto con gli universi Marvel e DC Comics ....:smile:
> 
> ...



Mi prendi in castagna, da autentico "nerd".

Il fumetto è sempre stato una grande passione per me. 
Il mio papà mi comprava e leggeva "Capitan Miki" e "il Grande Blek" quando avevo 3-4 anni... a 5, ancora prima di andare a scuola, ero già in gran parte in grado di leggermeli da solo, unitamente all'appena scoperto universo Disney. intorno ai 7-8 la "scoperta" della Marvel, pubblicata in Italia dall'editoriale Corno, in particolare I Fantastici Quattro e Thor di Lee-Kirby, e Spider Man appena passato nelle mani di Romita Sr.
Quella fetta di Marvel è alla base della mia formazione, all'epoca la DC in Italia aveva qualche difficoltà di pubblicazione. 
Comunque da li ho toccato praticamente tutti i punti e i generi dai bonelliani, alle striscie dei Peanuts e di Mafalda, alle opere di Alan Moore, visto che uno soft spot nel mio cuore per la letteratura disegnata è rimasto anche in età matura. 

Per evidenziare quanto intenso è il legame nerd con il mondo dei comics ti racconto questa: in una puntata di Big Bang Theory Leonard corteggia una ragazza incontrata (rarità!) in un negozio di fumetti. Il tutto si svolge attorno ad un vecchio numero raro di "The Next Men" (Dark Horse Comics) di John Byrne: Ebbene, io posseggo una copia di quel fumetto, proprio quello... Nell'edizione originale americana 

Comunque ho trasmesso la mia passione al mio ragazzo più grande, e devo dire che è in ottime mani.
Ha un grande talento artistico e sta frequentando l'Accademia di Belle Arti corso di Fumetto e Illustrazione. 
Con un po' di fortuna magari un giorno sentirete parlare di lui (speriamo)


----------



## Nicka (8 Agosto 2014)

Ho le 3 fasi:

Infanzia: Topolino, Paperino et similia
Adolescenza: Manga
Attuale: varie ed eventuali.

Nell'infanzia mi compravano ovviamente sempre Topolini e Paperini, mai sopportato Topolino, l'ho sempre trovato saccente, troppo signor Sotuttoio, mi arrecava fastidio quasi fisico. Amavo spassionatamente invece Paperino, gli sfigati mi han sempre fatto simpatia, soprattutto perchè sfigata mi ci sono sempre sentita pure io.

Nell'adolescenza, essendo figlia degli anni '80, mi sono trovata a voler leggere qualcosa che conoscevo bene e mi sono buttata sul manga, che fosse "shojo" o "shonen", rispettivamente "per femmine" e "per maschi".
Quindi via di Sailor Moon e simili per la prima categoria e Ranma 1/2 o G.T.O. (Great Teacher Onizuka) per la seconda. Mi piacevano più i secondi.

L'ultimo volume di fumetti letto pochi mesi fa è stato "Un Polpo alla Gola" di Zerocalcare, di cui ho seguito molto il blog, mi piace il disegno e le storielle che si inventa. Il Polpo è un fumetto lungo, ma le vignette del blog mi fanno scompisciare.
Altrimenti apprezzo tantissimo Julia, vabbè è criminologa, con me vince a mani basse...
Il mio moroso mi ha passato pure Rat-Man e devo dire che è talmente assurdo da farmi ridere davvero!


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho le 3 fasi:
> 
> Infanzia: Topolino, Paperino et similia
> Adolescenza: Manga
> ...


Fletto i muscoli e sono nel vuoto.

Il ratto è il mio maestro di vita


----------



## Nicka (8 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fletto i muscoli e sono nel vuoto.
> 
> Il ratto è il mio maestro di vita


Ora capisco molte cose...:carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora capisco molte cose...:carneval:


Ti chiami Cinzia ?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fletto i muscoli e sono nel vuoto.
> 
> *Il ratto è il mio maestro di vita *


se e' un indovinello rispodno le tartarughe ninja


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2014)

Che nessuno abbia ancora citato Andrea Pazienza con il suo Zanardi (Zanna) è uno scandalo comunque.


----------



## marietto (8 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che nessuno abbia ancora citato Andrea Pazienza con il suo Zanardi (Zanna) è uno scandalo comunque.


Celo celo, come anche il Ratto naturalmente... E' che se mi metto a citare tutto quello che ho in casa ti occupo un paio di pagine del 3D...


----------



## Nicka (8 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti chiami Cinzia ?


Ma Cinzia non era Minerva!?


----------



## marietto (8 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma Cinzia non era Minerva!?


Minerva faceva il postino?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma Cinzia non era Minerva!?


Ora si spiegano tante cose 


Ora abbi il coraggio di affermare che tu non hai il tuo Piccettino personale. Tutti hanno un Piccettino


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che nessuno abbia ancora citato Andrea Pazienza con il suo Zanardi (Zanna) è uno scandalo comunque.


:up::umile::bravooo:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ora si spiegano tante cose
> 
> 
> Ora abbi il coraggio di affermare che tu non hai il tuo Puccettino personale. Tutti hanno un Puccettino


Cos'è il puccettino?:singleeye:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cos'è il puccettino?:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (8 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ora si spiegano tante cose
> 
> 
> Ora abbi il coraggio di affermare che tu non hai il tuo Piccettino personale. Tutti hanno un Piccettino


Io non ho il Piccettino!


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non ho il Piccettino!


Non ci crederò mai.  Tu sicuramente hai il letto pieno di Piccettini.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

altro di cui vado pazzo è von gotha
Le disavventure di janice è un must per me...

Ah il visconte...il visconte...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


>


Ah :singleeye: Si nota che non so nemmeno a cosa si riferisca ?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

In particolare tutta la collezione della B&M

Non manca di certo nella biblioteca del Conte

http://www.fumetto-online.it/it/ric...E=B&M EDIZIONI&COLLANA=EROTIC ART COLLECTION [FE]&vall=1


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In particolare tutta la collezione della B&M
> 
> Non manca di certo nella biblioteca del Conte
> 
> http://www.fumetto-online.it/it/ric...E=B&M EDIZIONI&COLLANA=EROTIC ART COLLECTION [FE]&vall=1


Manga giapponesi erotici?


----------



## tullio (8 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fletto i muscoli e sono nel vuoto.
> 
> Il ratto è il mio maestro di vita


Al momento Ratman è il preferito. Ortolani è un genio. Sono andato a fasi: Topolino, Tex, ... poi a lungo i fumetti di scuola argentina, prima ancora Manara, un artista, per non parlare di Corto Maltese, un filosofo, che è secondo a Ratman solo perché la serie è, aimè, chiusa.
Per necessità ho letto molto anche i manga però... non riesco ad apprezzarli. E poi mi sento scemo a leggere dall'ultima pagina!


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Al momento Ratman è il preferito. Ortolani è un genio. Sono andato a fasi: Topolino, Tex, ... poi a lungo i fumetti di scuola argentina, prima ancora Manara, un artista, per non parlare di Corto Maltese, un filosofo, che è secondo a Ratman solo perché la serie è, aimè, chiusa.
> *Per necessità ho letto molto anche i manga però... non riesco ad apprezzarli. *E poi mi sento scemo a leggere dall'ultima pagina!


Qua la mano tullio


----------



## Nobody (8 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> View attachment 8844
> 
> View attachment 8845
> View attachment 8846
> ...


Meraviglioso Hugo Pratt :smile: Gli altri, geniali... BC, Mago Wiz, Snoopy, Bristow... tutto il meglio degli anni '60 e '70


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Manga giapponesi erotici?


No a me i manga non piacciono.
Si tratta di una collezione di fumetti erotici di vari autori.
C'è Von Gotha, Coq, Jacobsen...insomma i migliori del mondo hard...in fumetto...


----------



## Eliade (8 Agosto 2014)

Da piccola ho iniziato con la pimpa. ^^
Poi è arrivata la pigrizia, qualche topolino&Co...ma le storie trooooppo lunghe! Grazie al cielo sono arrivati i cartoni...:carneval:
Non ricordo di aver mai finito una serie.

Non ce la faccio a leggere serie lunghe...insomma quella roba che non finisce mai, il che contrasta pure perché mi piacciono un po' tutti i generi, ma sicuramente quelli psicologici e shi-fi/tecnologici anche misto alla magia...insomma roba inverosimile e soprattutto lunga! :unhappy:


----------



## Calimero (8 Agosto 2014)

Diabolik forever


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora arrivi al mio mito no?
> Jacovitti...
> 
> Coccobill...


Pensate un po' rosso di Oscuro su questo post...
E va ben adesso gli dà noia anche Jacovitti.

Ma è pur vero che io disapprovato il post dove dà della tossica ad una utente.

Tanto vi dovevo.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Al momento Ratman è il preferito. Ortolani è un genio. Sono andato a fasi: Topolino, Tex, ... poi a lungo i fumetti di scuola argentina, prima ancora Manara, un artista, per non parlare di Corto Maltese, un filosofo, che è secondo a Ratman solo perché la serie è, aimè, chiusa.
> Per necessità ho letto molto anche i manga però... non riesco ad apprezzarli. E poi mi sento scemo a leggere dall'ultima pagina!


Per necessità nel senso che vivi in Giappone attualmente?


----------



## sienne (9 Agosto 2014)

Ciao 

da piccola: Donald Duck, Tim e Struppi, Tintin, Asterix, Gaston, Titeuf (svizzero) ... ecc. 
Poi altri come Sandman, Black Orchid ecc. 

Ma i romanzi hanno sempre avuto un primo posto.
Uno dei miei preferiti è rimasto "Il profumo" di Patrick Süskind ... 





sienne


----------



## Innominata (9 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che nessuno abbia ancora citato Andrea Pazienza con il suo Zanardi (Zanna) è uno scandalo comunque.


Non so se avete " Favole" di Andrea Pazienza. Poesia fine, col sorriso e il riso, purezza e sguardo diretto e felice dell' infanzia. Il mio secondo figlio ci ha imparato a leggere. Cercatelo!
,


----------



## tullio (9 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per necessità nel senso che vivi in Giappone attualmente?


Hehehehehe, no, non riesco ancora a leggere il giapponese. Per necessità nel senso che ci ho lavorato sopra per un po'.




Disperso ha detto:


> Diabolik forever


...allora, contemporaneo, meglio Isabella! Disegni più essenziali ma vuoi mettere il fascino del cappa e spada? Senza citare poi il fatto che finalmente acquistava un senso aver perso tutte quelle ore a studiare la Guerra dei 30 anni!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2014)

*Spider guarda qua il veronese Milo Manara*

Famosissimo per il gioco...ora Manara è nei guai con gli americani
per aver incarnato spiederwoman...

http://www.corriere.it/foto-gallery...he-c4acc138-2949-11e4-8091-161094bc7e0e.shtml


----------



## JON (23 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> I vostri preferiti?
> 
> Io sono nato e cresciuto con gli universi* Marvel e DC Comics *....:smile:


Anch'io, indistintamente.
Più recentemente poi ho iniziato a gradire qualcosa di più "assimilabile". Quindi, per me, questo è il preferito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

Bon. L'unica a leggere Tex Willer. Avevo la collezione intera dal numero uno. Me l'hanno fregata. Un dispiacere ancora oggi. Vabbè.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Anch'io, indistintamente.
> Più recentemente poi ho iniziato a gradire qualcosa di più "assimilabile". Quindi, per me, questo è il preferito.View attachment 8920


Dici cazzi.


----------



## JON (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dici cazzi.


L'hai visto il film?


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bon. L'unica a leggere Tex Willer. Avevo la collezione intera dal numero uno. Me l'hanno fregata. Un dispiacere ancora oggi. Vabbè.


Minchia. 'Stardi.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2014)

aquila della notte è un uomo sexy


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> aquila della notte è un uomo sexy


ehhh, signora mia... però mi sa che tutto quel cavalcare gli causasse qualche problema.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhh, signora mia... però mi sa che tutto quel cavalcare gli causasse qualche problema.


per me non è che sia poi così fondamentale 
è onesto, coraggioso,bello e impegnato :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me non è che sia poi così fondamentale
> è onesto, coraggioso,bello e impegnato :singleeye:


ma è rimasto vedovo che aveva il figlio piccolo...


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2014)

Tex non lo compravo ma lo leggevo da mio zio che invece lo collezionava.

Compravo Za-Gor-Te-Nay e Cico Felipe Cayetano Lopez y Martinez y Gonzales y Rodriguez


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bon. L'unica a leggere Tex Willer. Avevo la collezione intera dal numero uno. Me l'hanno fregata. Un dispiacere ancora oggi. Vabbè.



No cara. Io li ho letti tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

Letto solo Diabolik. Ogni tanto....


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No cara. Io li ho letti tutti.


Lo sapevo che su di te potevo contare. Una vera pard.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che su di te potevo contare. Una vera pard.


a dodici anni ero innamorata di kit carson


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a dodici anni ero innamorata di kit carson


naaaa. Io di piccolo falco, non mi sono mai piaciuti i baffi


----------



## Divì (25 Agosto 2014)

Peanuts e Mafalda.
e di nascosto Diabolik, Satanik e Kriminal, poi Tex, Zagor e i fumetti di guerra della collana RAF che rubavo a mio zio quando da mia nonna non trovavo altro da leggere.

Negli ultimi anni Valentina e Corto Maltese qualche volta, e l'indagatore dell'incubo Dylan Dog.

Recentemente mio figlio sta tentando di convertirmi a x-men e avengers, con discreto successo.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Peanuts e Mafalda.
> e di nascosto Diabolik, Satanik e Kriminal, poi Tex, Zagor e i fumetti di guerra della collana RAF che rubavo a mio zio quando da mia nonna non trovavo altro da leggere.
> 
> Negli ultimi anni Valentina e Corto Maltese qualche volta, e l'indagatore dell'incubo *Dylan Dog.
> ...


Belli i fumetti della RAF. C'era anche Super Eroica che non era male.

Sul neretto: ora faccio il mio bel coming out da Nerd.

Comincia a leggere Dylan Dog dal numero 10.

Con mio fratello decidemmo di comprare gli arretrati.

Ordinammo cinque copie di ogni numero.

Una la usavamo per la lettura. Le altre quattro accuratamente avvolte nel cellophan e conservate.

Ci dividemmo le quattro collezioni, due per ognuno, intorno al numero 150/160 credo. 

Lui credo continui ancora a comprarne tre copie.

Io mi sono fermato al numero 250 (per fare cifra tonda) perché le storie avevano cominciato a far schifo di brutto.

In pratica posseggo tre collezioni complete di Dylan Dog (bada bene, l'inedito, non le ristampe) di cui due in perfetto stato con gli albi mai aperti e letti. (Se non se le sono mangiate i topi visto che stanno dentro degli scatoloni in cantina).


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

JON ha detto:


> L'hai visto il film?


Sì.


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

Ho iniziato con Topolino.
Poi Il grande Blek.
Alan Ford disegnato da Magnus mi piace ancora oggi.
Satanik.
Milo Manara.
Dylan Dog.
Per citarne alcuni.


----------



## Hellseven (27 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì.


Abbastanza modesto rispetto al graphic novel come anche il film di V for vengence del resto. almeno secondo me.


----------



## Hellseven (27 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Belli i fumetti della RAF. C'era anche Super Eroica che non era male.
> 
> Sul neretto: ora faccio il mio bel coming out da Nerd.
> 
> ...


Si bellissimi i fumetti di guerra in bianco e nero anni 70 .... pensa che adesso molti autori anglosassoni di grido hanno preso ispiraziione da quelli per ridare lustro al genere war heroes


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Abbastanza modesto rispetto al graphic novel come anche il film di V for vengence del resto. almeno secondo me.


Il problema sono i combattimenti.


----------

